# Sean O'Pry gets this, what do you get?



## Deleted member 4563 (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## bossman (Feb 2, 2020)

sometimes, i feel like we're the only sane people on the earth, and we're all mentally retarded


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 2, 2020)

I think when you're super good looking you unironically care more about the personality of your partner than looks.


----------



## Mogger (Feb 2, 2020)

holy fuck reddit amirite fellas


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Feb 2, 2020)

" beauty is subjective "


----------



## Chadius (Feb 2, 2020)

Pm me the link to the thread I want to see what the redditors say.


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Feb 2, 2020)

Mogger said:


> holy fuck reddit amirite fellas


Aye aye cap'n


----------



## Mogger (Feb 2, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> Aye aye cap'n


Indeed Lieutenant


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Feb 2, 2020)

Retard, that's not his girlfriend and it's just a single reddit retard so it doesn't mean anything


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 2, 2020)

maaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnni want to be opry and ldar with my dog (i dont have dog but i would)


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Feb 2, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Retard, that's not his girlfriend and it's just a single reddit retard so it doesn't mean anything


Blame on it incels.is


----------



## Andros (Feb 2, 2020)

I used to think that my life was a tragedy. But now I realize, it’s a parody.


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Feb 2, 2020)

Andros said:


> I used to think that my life was a tragedy. But now I realize, it’s a parody.


Take the honkpill


Chadius said:


> Pm me the link to the thread I want to see what the redditors say.


I got the pic from the autists on incels.is, ask them


----------



## Virgincel (Feb 2, 2020)

>reddit
that place is full of cucks and virtue signalers, fuck them all


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Feb 2, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> maaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnni want to be opry and ldar with my dog (i dont have dog but i would)
> View attachment 253037
> View attachment 253038


Dog mogs him


----------



## Patient A (Feb 2, 2020)

Average joe (bottom 85%) in the year 2025


----------



## zeno (Feb 2, 2020)

Bastards in the comments pushing hard for such matches and normalizing women dating UP, " oh but i dont understand theyre both cute, do you think the girl is ugly u fking racist? stay a virgin then" .

This behavior is insane and will obviously apply pressure to the normal fag to appreciate whatever ugly landwhale accepts him and not have any standards..

..so just open territory for foids to do whatever they want... "oh youre calling your woman ugly? how ungrateful you are, other men dont get any pussy at all, shut your mouth and dont ask for more, youre lucky"

this will only get worse, average men will soon have no value, the world is turning 99/1


----------



## Patient A (Feb 2, 2020)

zeno said:


> Bastards in the comments pushing hard for such matches and normalizing women dating UP, " oh but i dont understand theyre both cute, do you think the girl is ugly u fking racist? stay a virgin then" .
> 
> This behavior is insane and will obviously apply pressure to the normal fag to appreciate whatever ugly landwhale accepts him and not have any standards..
> 
> ...


BOTTOM 99% MAN IN THE YEAR 2040




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Feb 2, 2020)

I used to think Asians are good. After discovering psl, i started hating Asian women


----------



## diggbicc (Feb 2, 2020)

Fatsofag said:


> " beauty is subjective "


not fat, just big boned


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Feb 2, 2020)

He mogs her into oblivion 

He looks like a Greek God statue in this 

She looks like 4 psl and chubby, she isn't ugly tough


----------



## DianabolDownie (Feb 2, 2020)

I'd pick her over gigastacy if shes willing to be a mommy gf


----------



## LookistWorld (Feb 2, 2020)

Newone said:


> He mogs her into oblivion
> 
> He looks like a Greek God statue in this
> 
> She looks like 4 psl and chubby, she isn't ugly tough


People on reddit say they're looksmatched and a cute couple, and that you're an incel if you disagree.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Feb 3, 2020)

LookistWorld said:


> People on reddit say they're looksmatched and a cute couple, and that you're an incel if you disagree.


Dude, is that really his girlfriend?

I tought thats him and a fan. That girls looksmatch would be me. A 4 psl guy.


----------



## LookistWorld (Feb 3, 2020)

Newone said:


> Dude, is that really his girlfriend?
> 
> I tought thats him and a fan. That girls looksmatch would be me. A 4 psl guy.


Nah that's just him and a fan. Someone posted that same picture on inceltears though and a lot of them thought they were a real couple jfl


----------



## BigBiceps (Feb 3, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> View attachment 253034


That's not or ever was O'prys girlfriend. Just a fanpic. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BigBiceps (Feb 3, 2020)

Fatsofag said:


> " beauty is subjective "


Women all like the same type of men, but for men beauty is often quite subjective. There's no one type of woman that attracts every man.


----------



## Mr.cope (Feb 3, 2020)

Mirin her palate


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Feb 3, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> That's not or ever was O'prys girlfriend. Just a fanpic.
> View attachment 254172


Sooner or later, this will happen.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Feb 3, 2020)

LookistWorld said:


> Nah that's just him and a fan. Someone posted that same picture on inceltears though and a lot of them thought they were a real couple jfl


She doesn't play in his league 

He can get a lot of better girls


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 3, 2020)

If I was GLing I would larp as a subhuman on dating sites & find a girl who likes me for my personality (srs)


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Mar 22, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Retard, that's not his girlfriend and it's just a single reddit retard so it doesn't mean anything


*You don't say so?*
*Keep crying for Sean O'Aspie and his 5 psl girlfriend
At the end of the day indeed I know you cry cause you will never have this beauty defining goddess that breaks the law of psyhics*


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 22, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> View attachment 253034


this pic freaking infuriates me particularly the comment that if you think o'pry (literal top tier MM) looks better than that pig, you are gay because you think the man looks better (aka "having a functioning pair of eyes".)


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 22, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> *You don't say so?*
> *Keep crying for Sean O'Aspie and his 5 psl girlfriend
> At the end of the day indeed I know you cry cause you will never have this beauty defining goddess that breaks the law of psyhics*


you dirty mofo, don't talk like that about @Gudru.
or this nordic gigachad will come cum into your dirty NCT, ugly subhuman philtrum too.
and make you a cute brother.
this is from him, so you better retract yourself from such a word and apologize, kid.


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Mar 22, 2020)

streege said:


> you dirty mofo, don't talk like that about @Gudru.
> or this nordic gigachad will come cum into your dirty NCT, ugly subhuman philtrum too.
> and make you a cute brother.
> this is from him, so you better retract yourself from such a word and apologize, kid.


What are you two, in a drop the soap relationship?
Fuck off my screen faggot before you become mere mince meat for my minions


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 22, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> What are you two, in a drop the soap relationship?
> Fuck off my screen faggot before you become mere mince meat for my minions


you'r a subhuman, and you'll never be considered as GL by prime females. it is what it is. keep getting your martin Luther wet utopist dream since only Cope is achievable for you.


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Mar 22, 2020)

streege said:


> you'r a subhuman, and you'll never be considered as GL by prime females. it is what it is. keep getting your martin Luther wet utopist dream since only Cope is achievable for you.


Living without paying rent in a streetshitter's mind = thank you very much
But did you suck gudru's nordic cock yet? Do you worship the hairs in his ass?
What do you think about marrying him nex?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 22, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> Living without paying rent in a streetshitter's mind = thank you very much
> But did you suck gudru's nordic cock yet? Do you worship the hairs in his ass?
> What do you think about marrying him nex?


i'm not gay, keep coping, subhuman. nor a currycel


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Mar 22, 2020)

streege said:


> i'm not gay, keep coping, subhuman. nor a currycel


You still replying? Only subhuman here is you.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 22, 2020)

IncelWithNoLuck said:


> You still replying? Only subhuman here is you.


yes bro


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Mar 22, 2020)

bossman said:


> sometimes, i feel like we're the only sane people on the earth, and we're all mentally retarded


This is absolute facts


elfmaxx said:


> I think when you're super good looking you unironically care more about the personality of your partner than looks.


Actually the other way around, studies prove this.

less good looking, careless about looks and more about personality

good looking care more about looks less personality


----------

